# HELP! My top dressing with sandy loam has gone bad!



## erikankimm (Jun 24, 2020)

I had a great idea to level and top dress my lawn all at the same time. I bought half a dump truck full of sandy loam. When the loam arrived it was full of big clumps of hard sand and clumps of dense clay that wouldn't break up. I was assumed just watering would break up the clumps. This did not work and after I watered it created large plate size mud packs that cover all the grass underneath. The clumps are still there and my yard looks like a muddy wasteland. HELP ME ANYONE. I am EXTREMELY new to lawn care.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Did you get this material from a local nursery? I can't imagine theyd sell this as Topdressing material. Not sure what "Sandy Loam" would clump up & break up like that... but wouldn't be surprised if it was quarry material.

Not much you can do now except let it dry and break it down as much as you can with a rake or whatever you have at your disposal. And be prepared to do this all over again with good material this time (put eyes on it before ordering unless you know where the material is coming from).


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

I'd try to break it up with my Sun Joe dethatcher/scarifier. I'd try to scarifier attachment first.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

That's not good.

.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

WDE46 said:


> I'd try to break it up with my Sun Joe dethatcher/scarifier. I'd try to scarifier attachment first.


That's exactly what I've done with some chocolate loam clumps. Watering helps erode it, then raking it help to loosen it to small clumps. Rinse and repeat until it's finer material that you can work into the grass canopy.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I have the Sun Joe and think it a great idea.
What about a surfactant?
Some clays loosen with calcium application, gypsum helps mine.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have not dealt with that before but if I was facing it I would keep it watered to keep the soil lose and just let the grass work its way though. I might break up areas and continue to work on level with a metal garden rake. Over time the lawn will grow back but its going to take a while. Afterwards sand would be a good way to start leveling. I really need to hit mine with a couple of tons of sand but just have not done it yet.


----------



## erikankimm (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you all so much for all the ideas! Keep them coming all are welcome! I almost cried because I kept thinking 'HOLY SHxT I JUST KILLED MY GRASS IN MY NEW HOUSE AND I'VE ONLY BEEN HERE 2 MONTHS!!!'


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

TNTurf said:


> I have not dealt with that before but if I was facing it I would keep it watered to keep the soil lose and just let the grass work its way though. I might break up areas and continue to work on level with a metal garden rake. Over time the lawn will grow back but its going to take a while. Afterwards sand would be a good way to start leveling. I really need to hit mine with a couple of tons of sand but just have not done it yet.


This is the right advice..


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

What about some baby shampoo?


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

erikankimm said:


> Thank you all so much for all the ideas! Keep them coming all are welcome! I almost cried because I kept thinking 'HOLY SHxT I JUST KILLED MY GRASS IN MY NEW HOUSE AND I'VE ONLY BEEN HERE 2 MONTHS!!!'


You really can't do much that'll kill Bermuda other than straight glyphosate. It'll pretty much always come back. You can stunt it for a while but given the time of year, your lawn is going to look fine this year.


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

I would let it almost dry dreak it up with a strong rake water it again, mow it when it gets long, rinse and repeat. It will come back, you didn't kill it. I was fighting bermuda in my flower beds at my old house, sprayed it with round up, in 110 degree heat, buried it, put mulch on top and that bermuda still came back. If you manage to kill bermuda with that ragaty topsoil, i suggest bagging it slapping a label on it saying it will kill bermuda and make a fortune.


----------



## erikankimm (Jun 24, 2020)

gonefishn2010 said:


> I would let it almost dry dreak it up with a strong rake water it again, mow it when it gets long, rinse and repeat. It will come back, you didn't kill it. I was fighting bermuda in my flower beds at my old house, sprayed it with round up, in 110 degree heat, buried it, put mulch on top and that bermuda still came back. If you manage to kill bermuda with that ragaty topsoil, i suggest bagging it slapping a label on it saying it will kill bermuda and make a fortune.


LMAO!!! Thank you I really needed to hear this!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I bet you got that sandy loam for a great deal.
Actually i think it looks better now that its a mud pile then when it was a lumpy mess. At least its more level now. Sand next time. Only sand. And screened sand or masonry sand. You did not get screened topsoil. With the poor quality soil you will need to probably apply a preemergent it is probably full of weeds


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

You could........... Spray it and kill it all. I mean all of it then till it up, spray again, level with sand, a good topsoil and then put down new sod.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

cbagz said:


> You could........... Spray it and kill it all. I mean all of it then till it up, spray again, level with sand, a good topsoil and then put down new sod.


Huh? I'm not tracking...


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I would come in with two yards of *masonry sand *and put on top and level. Fertilize and you will have a good lawn in one month.


----------



## Ccualumni (Jul 8, 2018)

Do you have a drag mat? I would try to drag some of that to break it up


----------



## erikankimm (Jun 24, 2020)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HELP!!! I got out and broke up the mud and raked out the excess. I added compost and mixed it in. Watered watered and watered some more. It's starting to look like a lawn again. I love this forum.


----------

